# I Shouldn't Be Suprised.



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I shouldn't be suprised, but AutoFest cars made there way to Ebay on Sunday. Randy.


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

here is the link

http://shop.ebay.com/items/autofest_W0QQ_nkwZautofestQQ_npmdnuZ


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

What surprises me is the fact that the cars were not on Ebay BEFORE the fest...

Scott


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

noddaz said:


> What surprises me is the fact that the cars were not on Ebay BEFORE the fest...
> 
> Scott


I think someone would've been in big trouble if that would've happened. Randy.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

I put a bid in on them. Since no one here bidded on the first day. I didn't bid over cost. So should this guy profit, he'll get none from me.


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

Which slot and what are they selling for? Most are still available yet from the makers at cost?


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Mark, click the link above to see the auctions. I maxed my bid at $15 on each one. I've been outbidded on 3 of them. I won't rebid on any of them.


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

*AutoFest Tjet Dodge Charger in Orange from Motor City Toyz*



dlw said:


> Mark, click the link above to see the auctions. I maxed my bid at $15 on each one. I've been outbidded on 3 of them. I won't rebid on any of them.


I have not listed any of my AutoFest slot cars on Ebay and will not be doing so. We only produced a total of 100 pcs - each numbered 000/100 and I only have about 12 left. We also produced 8 White Fest slot cars with white tires and wheels. Each of these were given out to owner of 001/100 - 008/100 regular cars. I still have two of these left and they will be randomly shipped with cars as they are sold.

I was giving them away at AutoFest with a $25.00 purchase. On Sunday, at Mr Coney's slot car show, I was selling them at $25.00. A few we given away as prizes or as thank-you's to AutoFest helpers. 

I will sell the remaining 12 cars at $25.00 - Delivered 

*TOTAL SOLD: 9 ------- REMAINING: 3 :wave: *​ 
First come - first serve.... ONE PER CUSTOMER - PLEASE!

Thanks
Jeff Clemence
Motor City Toyz


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Jeff,
I would like one , how do you want payment?
Email or PM me please.
Thanks,
Keith


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

Keith,

I just sent you email...

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Jeff,

Just need your Paypal address.

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Mark Hosaflook said:


> Which slot and what are they selling for? Most are still available yet from the makers at cost?


Really? Could you direct me to the maker of the cherry red Stude, I'd like to buy one or two.


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

dlw said:


> Mark, click the link above to see the auctions. I maxed my bid at $15 on each one. I've been outbidded on 3 of them. I won't rebid on any of them.


Sorry, my work filters e-bay so I can't see any auctions.


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

sethndaddy said:


> Really? Could you direct me to the maker of the cherry red Stude, I'd like to buy one or two.


There is no cherry red Studebaker event slot car?

Dinner Tote Ford
Event Challenger
MCT's Charger
Slot Car Johnnie's Concourse D' Elegance Hemi
Coney/AW/AutoFest Javelin body


----------



## Macs_Little_Car (Oct 25, 2003)

Along with the Red Challenger AutoFest 2007 Slot Car, Autoworld had the Cherry red Studebaker Slot car dragster for sale at AutoFest with a red Viper GTS and black Daytona Charger - all were 1 of 500


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Sethanddaddy, the Studes will be sold by AW.


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Jeff,

This is Dave Street, my son Evan and I met you at the aberdeen show. I would like to get one of your fest cars. Is it OK to send you a MO?

Dave


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

Dave,

That is fine...I have you down for one. If you need my address, let me know or go to my site.

Jeff


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Mark Hosaflook said:


> There is no cherry red Studebaker event slot car?
> 
> Dinner Tote Ford
> Event Challenger
> ...


Check out this auction Item number: 320156921633


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

I think the Stude was made in conjunction with the Studebaker museum tour on Thursday (Sep 7th). Though sold at Fest, it may not be considered a Fest car. The case has 'Studebaker National Museum' and the initials 'SDC' on a sticker.

All in all, there were 6 (1 has WT variation) special cars, and 2 additional bodies to be had there.


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*9 AutoFest bodies / Limited Edition Cars*

Slot Cars / bodies as I saw them:

Slot Car Johnny - Orange Hemi Cuda body w/black AutoFest on trunk 
(to get you had to enter a car in the model contest) 100 made

Motor City Toyz - Orange tee jet charger w/black roof - white AutoFest on roof(to get you had to purchase a certain dollar amount) 100 made
Motor City Toyz also did a White Lightning of the above car - 8 made

Mr Coney - Blue Javelin w/white stripe body - red AutoFest on hood - 200?

AutoFest Cars: (Auto World)

1946 Ford Autofest Dinner car w/gold AutoFest Dinner on trunk - 150 made. 

AutoFest 1970 Red Hemi Challenger w/white AutoFest on roof - 150 made

Limited Edition Cars: (Auto World)

1969 Charger Daytona Black w/red wing - 500 made

2002 Viper Red - 500 made

1953 Red/Black/Gold Studerbaker Funny Car - 500 made for the 43rd International Studerbaker Meet 

hope this helps

Bob Jones 

a.k.a. 
1/2 of The Lucky Boyz :woohoo:


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

motorcitytoyz said:


> Dave,
> 
> That is fine...I have you down for one. If you need my address, let me know or go to my site.
> 
> Jeff


Jeff, 

Sending out a MO today. Thanks 

Dave


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I will sell the remaining 12 cars at $25.00 - Delivered
[center said:


> *TOTAL SOLD: 9 ------- REMAINING: 3 :wave: *[/center]
> 
> First come - first serve.... ONE PER CUSTOMER - PLEASE!
> 
> ...


Any left? I would like one.

Marty


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

pickeringtondad said:


> Slot Cars / bodies as I saw them:
> 
> Slot Car Johnny - Orange Hemi Cuda body w/black AutoFest on trunk
> (to get you had to enter a car in the model contest) 100 made
> ...


The AutoFest Challenger has a production run of 150, not 500 but the rest looks solid!


----------



## 1000.vipers (Dec 17, 2006)

I'm interested in 1 red viper. Maybe more for other viper collectors (such as ViperMan). Does anyone know if there are any left, without buying the one on eBay, and if so, can you point me in the direction of where to get them?? Thanks for any help. Eric


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

Marty,

I sent you an email

I put one aside for you...

Jeff


----------

